# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ ΦΟΥΡΝΑΚΙ δεν ζεσταινει...

## tzortzakos

Εχω ενα φουρνο μικροκυματων το οποιο ξαφνικα σταματισε να ζεστενη
πιθανοτητα ειναι  η λυχνια ?  η πως , τι , και που να ελενξω κατι αν πιθανος καποιος ξερει  θα περιμενω ....  BOSHE ειναι η μαρκα του,,,
 αν ειχα χρηματα θα επερνα αλλο,,,.... :Crying:

----------


## ezizu

Είναι απλό φουρνάκι μικροκυμάτων  ή inverter;

----------


## tzortzakos

απλο μικρο μικροκηματων  φουρνακι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έλεγξε τα πιο απλά ... όπως για κάποια ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι) πάνω σε πλακέτα κοντά στην είσοδο του καλώδιου , ή όποια άλλη ασφάλεια παρατηρήσεις να υπάρχει εκεί γύρω. Άνοιξε το περίβλημα του καπακιού όλο με βίδες που το συγκρατούν από πίσω .. αλλά και από μπροστά από την πόρτα και φυσικά εργασίες να γίνονται χωρίς το ρεύμα.

----------


## ezizu

Αρχικά θα σου πω ότι ,σε διάφορα σημεία των κυκλωμάτων του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων , υπάρχουν *ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΜΙΚΡOΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ.* Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο πυκνωτής υψηλής τάσης,ο οποίος κρατάει για κάποιο χρόνο τάση ,που αν κατά λάθος ξεφωρτιστεί πάνω σου , θα πάθεις ένα καλό σοκ και ας είναι εκτός πρίζας το φουρνάκι. Οπότε *αν δεν έχει σχετικές γνώσεις - εμπειρία , καλύτερα να μην ανοίξεις το καπάκι του φούρνου.

Αν όντως έχεις κατάλληλες γνώσεις και εμπειρία σε τέτοιου είδους επισκευές,θα προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω γράφοντας τα παρακάτω.
*Για το πρόβλημα που έχει ο φούρνος ,θα ξεκινίσεις ελέγχοντας για καμμένη ασφάλεια ,όπως λέει και ο Κυριακίδης .Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πράγματα είναι πιο σύνθετα. Εφόσον το φουρνάκι δεν είναι inverter , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις στο *πρωτεύων τύλιγμα* του Μ/Τ υψηλής ,αν κατά την λειτουργία του φούρνου ( να έχει επιλεγεί δηλαδή, κάποιος χρόνος ψησίματος/ζεστάματος με μικροκύματα) , τροφοδοτείται με *220Volt ΑC*. Αν δεν υπάρχουν τα 220Volt τότε ίσως έχεις πρόβλημα με κάποιο διακόπτη ( π.χ. της πόρτας ) ή με κάποιο ρελέ.
Αν υπάρχουν τα 220Volt ,τότε μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα εξής :
1) με την ασφάλεια υψηλής τάσης ( αν υπάρχει,επειδή δεν έχουν όλοι οι φούρνοι ) .
2) με τον πυκνωτή υψηλής τάσης ( πολύ προσοχή γιατί κρατάει τάση για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα )
3) με την διόδο ( ή διόδους ) για την ανόρθωση της υψηλής τάσης ( αν έχει δύο διόδους , πιθανών δεν είναι και οι δύο ίδιου τύπου , η μία δίοδο λειτουργεί σαν ανορθώτρια και η άλλη δίοδος, συνήθως είναι για να συγκράτει την υψηλή τάση μέχρι μία τιμή ).
4) με την ίδια την λυχνία magnetron.
5) με τον Μ/Τ υψηλής ( πιο σπάνια περίπτωση ).

Σε όλα τα παραπάνω εξαρτήματα, μπορείς να κάνεις ωμομετρικούς ελέγχους ,για να πάρεις μία ένδειξη της κατάστασής τους.Προσοχή στον πυκνωτή ,πρέπει να τον ξεφορτίσεις, πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το ενδεχόμενο, να έχει χαλαρώσει κάποιο από τα φισάκια συνδέσεως των διάφορων εξαρτημάτων και να μην κάνει καλή επαφή.

*Υ.Γ. Θα το γράψω για άλλη μία φορά και ( ας γίνω κουραστικός ) ότι , μέσα στον φούρνο υπάρχουν ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΜΙΚΡOΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ. 
Οπότε χρειάζεται γνώση - εμπειρία - και πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή.
Αν αποφασίσεις να ανοίξεις το καπάκι του φούρνου ,θα πρέπει να είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις.
*

----------


## makocer

πριν κανα δυο μηνες ασχοληθηκα λιγο μ ενα μικροκυματων που ειχε μπει σε αχρηστια (2+ χρονια!!) γιατι δεν δουλευε - ρευμα ειχε κανονικα αλλα δεν ζεσταινε
τελικα λιγο πριν αγορασουμε νεο ειπα να κανω μια προσπαθεια  -μελετησα λιγο στο ιντερνετ σχετικα (ειδικα για κινδυνους) και τελικα βρηκα την (πολυ απλη) λυση...
καμενη ασφαλεια υψηλης τασης.... και τοσο καιρο καθοταν στην αχρηστια!!.......
βεβαια το ποστ αυτο δεν εχει σκοπο να ...περιγραψω το μεγιστο κατορθωμα ,αλλα να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω στο ιντερνετ καποιο μαγαζι με ειδικες ασφαλειες..
ο λογος ειναι οτι οταν πηρα ολη την πλαστικη ''αμπουλα'' που ειχε μεσα την ασφαλεια (γυαλακι με καποιο ειδικο νημα κι ελατηριο 500V νομιζω) και πηγα σε 'μαστορη' μου λεει
'ααα μαλιστα , ναι , χμμμ, ειναι ειδικες αυτες ,κατσε να δω.......εδω ειμαστεεεεε [ποσο κανει φιλε μου?] ....ναι...εε.....12 ευρω ! ! '
αλλαξα ελαφρως χρωμα και τον ξαναρωτησα !! και μου λεει 'οκ ,εισαι και γνωστος!, δωσε ενα 10ρικο' ! ! 

σκεφτομαι αραγε ποσοι φ.μικροκυματων εχουν παει ανακυκλωση τσαμπα, στο βωμο της καταναλωσης....(και πολλα ακομα βεβαια)

----------


## ezizu

Σίγουρα, η ασφάλεια στην υψηλή τάση ( εάν φυσικά ο φούρνος έχει τέτοια ασφάλεια,επειδή δεν έχουν όλα τα μοντέλα ),είναι μία αιτία ,μεταξύ άλλων , για την δυσλειτουργία  των φούρνων μικροκυμάτων, (όπως αναφέρω και στο ποστ#5 ).

Όσο για αυτό που γράφεις :

σκεφτομαι αραγε ποσοι φ.μικροκυματων εχουν παει ανακυκλωση τσαμπα, στο βωμο της καταναλωσης....(και πολλα ακομα βεβαια)

Έχεις δίκιο ,αν σκεφτείς ότι υπήρχαν ( μπορεί να υπάρχουν ακόμα ,δεν το γνωρίζω ) φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων ,που η τιμή αγοράς τους ήταν περίπου 30 - 35  € .
Και αυτό βέβαια δεν ισχύει μόνο για τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές , αλλά  γενικά για το σύνολο των ηλεκτρικών - ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών ( και όχι μόνο ). 
Οπότε ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που σκέφτονταν την επισκευή ,οι περισσότεροι τους πέταγαν εξ αρχής ( ούτε καν τους ανακύκλωναν)  και κάποιοι άλλοι ήθελαν επισκευή μεν,αλλά με τιμές συμφέρουσες για αυτούς δε ,( λογικό κατά μια έννοια, συγκρινόμενες  με την τιμή αγοράς καινούργιου φούρνου M/W αξίας 30-35€ ) ,αλλά ασύμφορες για τους επισκευαστές τεχνικούς ( τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ήταν καμμένη η ασφάλεια υψηλής τάσης )  . 
Αυτή η σύγκριση βέβαια ,δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν πάντα σωστή ,καθώς πολλές φορές ,συγκρίνονταν συσκευές διαφορετικής ποιότητας κατασκευής . Εννοείται ότι το σημείο αναφοράς  της σύγκρισης ,ήταν η φθηνή συσκευή  και ότι λαμβάνονταν υπόψη μόνο η τιμή αγοράς και τίποτα άλλο.
Να σημειώσω βέβαια, ότι η συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία συσκευών ( φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων ),έχει και την ιδιαιτερότητα της ακτινοβολίας μικροκυμάτων  . Οπότε , μπορεί πιο εύκολα, ένας κακής κατασκευαστικής ποιότητας φούρνος ,λόγω ενός προβλήματος ( π.χ. να κρεμάσει ή να πιτσικάρει η πόρτα και να μην έχει σωστή εφαρμογή κατά το κλείσιμο ) να έχει διαρροή μικροκυμάτων με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την υγεία των ανθρώπων που θα τον χρησιμοποιήσουν.  
Ίσως κάποια στιγμή ,να αλλάξει η νοοτροπία μερικών ανθρώπων,ώστε να αποφεύγουν συγκρίσεις  ανόμοιων πραγμάτων και με μοναδικό γνώμονα το κόστος αγοράς . Ίσως να βοηθήσει και η οικονομική κρίση σε αυτό.
 Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## makocer

> ..............αλλα να μου πειτε που μπορω *να βρω στο ιντερνετ καποιο μαγαζι με ειδικες ασφαλειες*..
> ο λογος ειναι οτι οταν πηρα ολη την πλαστικη ''αμπουλα'' που ειχε μεσα την ασφαλεια (*γυαλακι με καποιο ειδικο νημα κι ελατηριο 500V* νομιζω)...........


γνωριζει κανεις για τις ασφαλειες αυτες ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.php?cPath=81_154_344

----------


## makocer

> http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.php?cPath=81_154_344


εισαι αρχηγος ! ευχαριστω φιλε μου......(4,50 εουρα η ...σπανια ασφαλεια τελικα)

----------


## konina

Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα την εμπειρία και τη συμβουλή σας μήπως και καταφέρω να φτιάξω ένα φουρνάκι μόνη μου! Χθες καθώς ζέσταινα, άλλαξε ο ήχος που κάνει το φουρνάκι (αν το παρομοιάσουμε με μηχανή αυτοκινήτου, σαν να ανέβασε απότομα στροφές και μετά να κατεβηκαν) κι έκτοτε σταμάτησε να ζεσταίνει. Λειτουργεί "κανονικά" αλλά δεν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Πάει το μυαλό σας κάπου??? Από τη μια λέω να μην ασχοληθώ (το έχω >5 χρόνια), από την άλλη το ότι γενικά δουλεύει με "τσιγκλάει" να δω μηπως το φτιάξω....  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συνήθως συμβαίνει να καεί μια ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι) πάνω σε μια πλακετίτσα στην είσοδο κοντά στο καλώδιο του ρεύματος . Αλλά υπάρχει και μια ακόμη ασφάλεια σε άλλο σημείο πάλι (γυαλάκι) πιο μεγάλη. Θα πρέπει να ελεγχθούν αυτές αν κάηκαν . Πάντα από ειδικό γιατί είναι όντως μια επικίνδυνη συσκευή ακόμη και εκτός ρεύματος .

----------


## ezizu

Τι μάρκα / μοντέλο είναι ο φούρνος ; Είναι απλός η inverter ; Διάβασες το όλο θέμα από την αρχή ;
Αν όχι ,προτείνω να το διαβάσεις, ή έστω πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε, διάβασε τουλάχιστον το ποστ#5 ,νομίζω θα πάρεις μια ιδέα .

----------


## studio52

Για να καει η ασφαλεια καποια αιτια αλλη υπηρχε ,  δεν καιγονται τοσο απλα αυτες οι ασφαλειες φιλε

----------


## louiza62

Έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα , αν μείνει εκτός ρεύματος υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποφορτιστεί;

----------


## ezizu

Να αποφορτιστεί ο πυκνωτής εννοείς ;
Αν εννοείς όντως αυτό, πιθανών να αποφορτιστεί, αλλά καλού κακού πάντα τον ξεφορτίζουμε. 
Φαντάζομαι διάβασες το θέμα από την αρχή .
*Προσοχή αν ανοίξεις το καπάκι του φούρνου,** επειδή υπάρχουν** επικίνδυνες τάσεις,* *απαιτούνται σχετικές γνώσεις**.*

----------


## louiza62

έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα, εννοώ πιος είναι ο καλήτερος τροπός να αποφορτιστέι  πλήρως ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων και να μπορέσω να δω τη φτέει που δεν ζεσταίνει.

----------


## ezizu

> έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα, εννοώ πιος είναι ο καλήτερος τροπός να αποφορτιστέι  πλήρως ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων και να μπορέσω να δω τη φτέει που δεν ζεσταίνει.



Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την φράση  '' να αποφορτιστεί πλήρως ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων'' ; 
Ο φούρνος σου είναι απλός ή inverter;

----------


## louiza62

Εννοώ να μην δημιουργηθεί πεδίο όταν θα τον ανοίξω.

Το μοντέλο είναι: Candy CMW 1770 M

Πώς θα καταλάβω αν είναι inverter;

----------


## ezizu

Λογικά δεν είναι inverter. Οι inverter φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων, συνήθως  δεν έχουν μηχανικό timer (σχεδόν πάντα), δεν έχουν μεγάλο βάρος ( λόγω έλλειψης μ/τ υψηλής τάσης) και έχουν μια σχετικά μεγάλη πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού, για την τροφοδοσία της υψηλής τάσης ( εκτός των άλλων) της λυχνίας magnetron. 
Αν εννοείς ''πεδίο'' την τάση φόρτισης του πυκνωτή, σου απάντησα στο ποστ#16.
 Εκφόρτιση μπορεί να γίνει με μια βατική αντίσταση(π.χ.5-15ΚΩ) , αλλά χρειάζεται πάαααρα πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή, επειδή είναι πολύ εύκολο, από λάθος, να αποφορτιστεί πάνω σου και όσο να 'ναι θα πάθεις ένα ηλεκτροσόκ.

Γνωρίζεις τι και πως θα μετρήσεις - ελέγξεις στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου,όταν θα ανοίξεις το καπάκι του φούρνου;
 Έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις ;

Υ.Γ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, νομίζω πως δεν αξίζει κάποιος, που δεν έχει τις γνώσεις , (εσύ βέβαια μπορεί και να έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις, δεν το γνωρίζω, απλά από τα γραφόμενά σου βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα,ότι  μάλλον δεν πρέπει να είσαι και πολύ σχετική ), να ρισκάρει την ασφάλειά του, (λόγω των επικίνδυνων τάσεων και της ακτινοβολίας, που υπάρχουν στο  φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ), για μία συσκευή τέτοιου κόστους. 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## makap

Μπαίνω στη συζήτηση, αφού μου παρουσίασε όμοιο πρόβλημα ο φούρνος Candy CMG 2894 DS που είχα αγοράσει τον ΜΑΡ 2009 (140€), αλλά με ελάχιστη οικιακή χρήση. Ο φούρνος δουλεύει κανονικά στο Grill αλλά δεν ζεσταίνει στα μικροκύματα. Οι ήχοι που ακούγονται, κατά τη λειτουργία του, είναι οι ίδιοι όπως και πριν το πρόβλημα, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

Διάβασα προσεκτικά το thread και, όταν κατάφερα να ανοίξω το καπάκι (είχε και 2 βίδες με διαφορετικό κεφάλι που ήθελαν torch), διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχει ασφαλειοθήκη αλλά μια ασφάλεια 10Α 250W πάνω σε μια μικρή πλακέτα αμέσως μετά το τέλος του καωδίου τροφοδοσίας, την οποία μέτρησα και έχει αντίσταση 0. Έχει τον βαρύ μετασχηματιστή και πάνω απ' αυτόν μάλλον τη γεννήτρια μικροκυμάτων (magnetron) που είναι στερεωμένη στο πλαινό του φούρνου. Στο σασί, δίπλα στο μετασχηματιστή, βρίσκεται ο πυκνωτής και σε μία έξοδό του συνδέεται μια δίοδος της οποίας το άλλο άκρο είναι γειωμένο στο σασί. Όλη η διάταξη φαίνεται στις συνημμένες φωτο.

Μιας και πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια μου, θάθελα λίγη βοήθεια, αν μπορεί να εντοπιστεί η βλάβη και μπορώ να την αποκαταστήσω χωρίς να καταφύγω στην αντιπροσωπεία, η οποία, είναι βέβαιο, ότι, αν την επισκευάσει, θα με χρεώσει τουλάχιστον με την αξία ενός καινούργιου αλλά φτηνότερου φούρνου.

Ευχαριστώ, εκ των προτέρων, όποιον ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μεταξύ (πυκνωτή = *Θάνατος* ​) και μετασχηματιστή έχει μια επιπλέον θήκη (μαύρη) με επιπλέον μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια πέραν αυτής της τροφοδοσίας , θα πρέπει να ελεγχτεί και αυτή.

----------


## makap

Κατ' αρχάς, ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και ουσιαστική απάντηση.
προσπάθησα να την βγάλω από τον ακροδέκτη που είναι στο μετασχηματιστή αλλά παρουσιάζεται δυσκολία, όπως άλλωστε και σε όλους τους ακροδέκτες. Την ίδια δυσκολία αντιμετώπισα όταν προσπάθησα να βγάλω τους ακροδέκτες του θερμικού για να το μετρήσω, κατάφερα να βγάλω μόνο τον αριστερό και μέτρησα 0,6Ω. 

Υπάρχει κάποιο τρικ για τους ακροδέκτες;

Μετά από δεύτερη σκεψη, μήπως αδίκως προσπαθώ να ελέγξω την ασφάλεια αφού το ρεύμα κυκλοφορεί στο φούρνο και το grill λειτουργεί; Μήπως φταίει το magnetron και παιδεύομαι άδικα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπάρχει κάποιο τρικ για τους ακροδέκτες;


Για ποιους ακροδέκτες μιλάς?



> Μετά από δεύτερη σκεψη, μήπως αδίκως προσπαθώ να ελέγξω την ασφάλεια αφού το ρεύμα κυκλοφορεί στο φούρνο και το grill λειτουργεί; Μήπως φταίει το magnetron και παιδεύομαι άδικα;


Δεν έχει σχέση η κάθε ασφάλεια με όλες τις λειτουργίες 


> αφού το ρεύμα κυκλοφορεί στο φούρνο και το grill


Καλύτερα να το δει ειδικός και μην επεκτείνεσαι παραπέρα. ενδεικτικά και μόνο δες στο you tube γράφοντας "test magnetron " όπου εξηγεί με λεπτομέρειες πως ελέγχουμε το κάθε τι . Αλλά είπαμε ΜΟΝΟ ενδεικτικά ... επιμένω στο να πας σε ειδικό.

----------


## makap

Μιλούσα για όλους τους ακροδέκτες. Έχουν ενα περίεργο κούμπωμα και μπόρεσα να βγάλω μόνο δύο απ' αυτούς στο θερμικό που ήταν δυνατόν να βοηθήσω κα με ένα μικρό κατσαβίδι.

Τελικά, δεν μπόρεσα να ανοίξω την ασφαλειοθήκη αυτή αλλά μέτρησα την ασφάλεια και το πολύμετρο δεν έδειξε τίποτε.

Αποφάσισα να τον πάω σε ένα ειδικό ο οποίος είπε ότι ίσως αύριο με ενημερώσει για τη βλάβη.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μέτρησα την ασφάλεια και το πολύμετρο δεν έδειξε τίποτε.


Η ασφάλεια ήταν τελικά. 




> δεν μπόρεσα να ανοίξω την ασφαλειοθήκη


πρώτα την βγάζεις λίγο έξω την ασφαλειοθήκη , και μετά την ξεκουμπώνεις όπως ένα βαλιτσάκι ...




> Αποφάσισα να τον πάω σε ένα ειδικό ο οποίος είπε ότι ίσως αύριο με ενημερώσει για τη βλάβη


Καλά έκανες .

----------


## makap

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα,


Τελικά,  πριν λάβω το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα, αποφάσισα και τον πήγα την ΠΕ  απόγευμα σε ένα εργαστήριο που έμαθα και ήταν κοντά μου. Αν και ήταν  προχωρημένη η ώρα, γινόταν χαμός είτε για να παραδώσουν είτε για να παραλάβουν ηλεκτρικές συσκευές όλων των ειδών!!!


Αυτός  που τον παρέλαβε φαίνεται ότι γνώριζε (και ίσως ήταν αυτός που ανέλαβε  την επισκευή του) γιατί όταν είπα ότι πρέπει να είναι η ασφάλεια  απάντησε ότι για να καεί η ασφάλεια κάτι άλλο φταίει και το πιθανότερο  είναι η δίοδος!!! Ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν για τη βλάβη και το κόστος  επισκευής και είπε ότι θα το κάνει αν ξεπερνάει τα 30 €.


Την  ΠΑ το βράδυ (ώρα 21.00 περίπου) με πήρε στο κινητό και είπε ότι ο  φούρνος είναι έτοιμος και η επισκευή κοστίζει 28€. Ρώτησα τι άλλαξε κα  επιβεβαίωσε αυτά τα δύο.


Σήμερα τον παρέλαβα (το ΣΑ  βρισκόμουν εκτός), αν και στεκόμουν στην ουρά για κάμποση ώρα, επέστρεψα  στο σπίτι, άνοιξα το καπάκι και είδα ότι η δίοδος ήταν δαφορετική. Ο  φούρνος, βέβαια, λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Να δούμε μέχρι πότε.


Πάντως, σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη διάθεσή σου να βοηθήσεις και για το χρόνο που διέθεσες.

----------


## manthos3

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με ηλεκτρονικές επισκευές και κατασκευές,αλλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω ένα πρόβλημα με φούρνο μικροκυμάτων .
Διάβασα όλα τα παραπάνω περί ασφάλειας κτλ. Σε ένα μικροκυμάτων (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα απέξω μοντέλο αν χρειάζεται θα σας πω αύριο) ο φούρνος γυρνάει κανονικά το δισκάκι αλλά δεν ζεσταίνει.Άλλαξα την δίοδο(μεταξύ πυκνωτή και σασί) γιατί ήταν καμμένη.Επίσης στην πλακέτα είχε κάψει και μία βαττική αντίσταση.Τα στοιχεία της οποία είχαν σβηστεί λογό θερμοκρασίας. Από το internet βρήκα ότι αυτη η αντίσταση είναι 15Ω/20W(αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος φυσικά).Επειδή δεν βρήκα 20W έβαλα 50W και μετά από 5 λεπτά που ζέσταινε κανονικά κάηκε ξανά.(επίσης ζεμάταγε αν και πολύ μεγαλύτερη σε ισχύ).Επίσης η δίοδος που αντικατέστησα από το μαγαζί που την πήρα δεν ήταν ακριβώς το ίδιο μοντέλο αλλά μου είπε ότι είναι αντίστοιχη.Τι άλλο πρέπει να κοιτάξω? 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## targa

> Αρχικά θα σου πω ότι ,σε διάφορα σημεία των κυκλωμάτων του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων , υπάρχουν *ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΜΙΚΡOΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ.* Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο πυκνωτής υψηλής τάσης,ο οποίος κρατάει για κάποιο χρόνο τάση ,που αν κατά λάθος ξεφωρτιστεί πάνω σου , θα πάθεις ένα καλό σοκ και ας είναι εκτός πρίζας το φουρνάκι. Οπότε *αν δεν έχει σχετικές γνώσεις - εμπειρία , καλύτερα να μην ανοίξεις το καπάκι του φούρνου.
> 
> Αν όντως έχεις κατάλληλες γνώσεις και εμπειρία σε τέτοιου είδους επισκευές,θα προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω γράφοντας τα παρακάτω.
> *Για το πρόβλημα που έχει ο φούρνος ,θα ξεκινίσεις ελέγχοντας για καμμένη ασφάλεια ,όπως λέει και ο Κυριακίδης .Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πράγματα είναι πιο σύνθετα. Εφόσον το φουρνάκι δεν είναι inverter , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις στο *πρωτεύων τύλιγμα* του Μ/Τ υψηλής ,αν κατά την λειτουργία του φούρνου ( να έχει επιλεγεί δηλαδή, κάποιος χρόνος ψησίματος/ζεστάματος με μικροκύματα) , τροφοδοτείται με *220Volt ΑC*. Αν δεν υπάρχουν τα 220Volt τότε ίσως έχεις πρόβλημα με κάποιο διακόπτη ( π.χ. της πόρτας ) ή με κάποιο ρελέ.
> Αν υπάρχουν τα 220Volt ,τότε μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα εξής :
> 1) με την ασφάλεια υψηλής τάσης ( αν υπάρχει,επειδή δεν έχουν όλοι οι φούρνοι ) .
> 2) με τον πυκνωτή υψηλής τάσης ( πολύ προσοχή γιατί κρατάει τάση για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα )
> 3) με την διόδο ( ή διόδους ) για την ανόρθωση της υψηλής τάσης ( αν έχει δύο διόδους , πιθανών δεν είναι και οι δύο ίδιου τύπου , η μία δίοδο λειτουργεί σαν ανορθώτρια και η άλλη δίοδος, συνήθως είναι για να συγκράτει την υψηλή τάση μέχρι μία τιμή ).
> 4) με την ίδια την λυχνία magnetron.
> ...


έβαλα τον φουρνάκι να δουλέψει για λίγα δέυτερα με ανοικτό καπάκι.
Τί κίνδυνος υπάρχει εκτός της ηλεκτροπληξίας?

----------


## ezizu

> έβαλα τον φουρνάκι να δουλέψει για λίγα δέυτερα με ανοικτό καπάκι.
> Τί κίνδυνος υπάρχει εκτός της ηλεκτροπληξίας?


Εκτός από τον κίνδυνο ηλεκτροπληξίας (να σημειώσω εδώ, ότι η magnetron λειτουργεί με τάση μερικών χιλιάδων volts), υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος, υπό προϋποθέσεις, διαρροής επικίνδυνης ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## FILMAN

Ελπίζω να εννοείς όντως με ανοιχτό καπάκι και όχι με *ανοιχτό πορτάκι!*

----------


## washcloud

> Έλεγξε τα πιο απλά ... όπως για κάποια ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι) πάνω σε πλακέτα κοντά στην είσοδο του καλώδιου , ή όποια άλλη ασφάλεια παρατηρήσεις να υπάρχει εκεί γύρω. Άνοιξε το περίβλημα του καπακιού όλο με βίδες που το συγκρατούν από πίσω .. αλλά και από μπροστά από την πόρτα και φυσικά εργασίες να γίνονται χωρίς το ρεύμα.


Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος/ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά επειδή χώνω χέρια/μουσούδα παντού, έχει τύχει να "σώσω" (αντί να τις πετάξω δλδ) συσκευές κατά καιρούς, αντικαθιστώντας απλά "γυάλινες ασφάλειες" (σε τροφοδοτικά η/υ, οθόνες η/υ κτλ).
Πρόσφατα ένα φουρνάκι μ/κ Ronson 800W (ΧΑΛΑΡΑ 15ετίας, αλλά με ψηφιακό πάνελ λειτουργιών) που έχουμε, σταμάτησε να ζεσταίνει, ενώ έπαιρνε κανονικά ρεύμα, άναβε η λάμπα του θαλάμου (προ μηνών είχα αλλάξει την ορίτζιναλ που κάηκε) γύριζε το πιάτο του κτλ (όπως και λειτουργούσε η λειτουργία γκριλ του).

Τσεκάροντας το παρόν, ανοίγω και βλέπω μια τέτοια "κλασσική" ασφάλεια πάνω σε ένα πανελάκι ολοκληρωμένου. Την αφαιρώ, βάζω μπρος, δεν παίρνει καν ρεύμα η συσκευή. Την ξαναβάζω, κι όλα καλά - εννοώ όπως πριν (ζέσταμα θαλάμου, ακόμα γιοκ).
Αφαιρώ την άλλη, μεγαλύτερη (4ων ακριβώς πόντων) ασφάλεια (που ήταν στην κλασσική πλαστική θηκούλα) που συνδέει την "magnetron λυχνία" με τον πυκνωτή, ανοίγω την θηκούλα, και η ασφάλεια μάλλον καμμένη, καθώς το συρματάκι εντός της είναι μόνο ένα κερατάκι στην μια μεριά της, μερικών μόλις χιλιοστών (αντί όπως -υποθέτω- θα έπρεπε, να ξεκινάει από την μία άκρη και να τελειώνει στην άλλη). Οι ενδείξεις σε ασφάλεια (αλλά και θήκη) λένε "5ΚV 0.7A". Μετά από τηλέφωνα σε διάφορους της περιοχής, αλλά και σε κατάστημα Καυκά, απογοητεύομαι, καθώς όλοι λένε "τέτοια δεν έχω, είναι ειδική". Γκουγκλάρω/σκρουτζάρω, και καταλαβαίνω ότι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα μου έρθει με κόστος γύρω στα 4-κάτι Ευρώ (από Άργος), αλλά φυσικά θα κάνει κάποιες μέρες (στην "χειρότερη", θα κοντέψει και το 10άρι), καθώς θα παρεμβαλλόταν και Σ/Κ. 
Παίρνω τηλ "γνωστό κατάστημα στην περιοχή για επισκευές ηλεκτρικών συσκευών", και μου λένε "ένα 35άρι για να επισκευαστεί του φουρνάκι, με βάση αυτά που μας λέτε", και συνειδητοποιώ πως το τάληρο είναι, πες, για την ασφάλεια (μέσα σε δική της θήκη), και το 30άρι είναι ο..."κόπος" του ανοίγματος 5 βιδών και αντικατάσταση της αφάλειας, ήτοι 5 λεπτά δουλειά μαξ (10 αν είσαι τεμπέλης και 15 αν έχεις Parkinson's) και συνεχίζω τα τηλέφωνα στην γειτονική Ραφήνα αυτή τη φορά. 
Όπου από σπόντα πετυχαίνω κάποιον (ηλκετρονικό) που έχει κλείσει το μαγαζί λόγω ηλικίας/υγείας, αλλά έχει καβάτζα υλικό στο σπίτι και μου λέει ναι έχει από αυτές. Τραβάω ένα σχετικό ζόρι να τον βρω μέσα σε νύχτες και κρύα, και όταν τελικά γυρνάω σπίτι με το πολυπόθητο πακετάκι με τις σχετικές ασφάλειες σπίτι (τζαμπέ μάλιστα, καθώς "όλο το πακέτο ήταν αξίας 1ος Ευρώ, παρ' το και πάνε στο καλό να κάνεις την δουλειά σου"), διαπιστώνω ότι είναι μικρότερου μεγέθους (3ων πόντων) και 1ος Αμπέρ αλλά το κυριότερο επάνω δεν αναφέρουν το "5KV" που έγραφε η μανίσια, αλλά μόλις "250V". Παίρνω τηλ. και μου διαβεβαιώνει ότι μπορώ να την βάλω επάνω και δεν θα γίνει τίποτα - στην χειρότερη θα καεί αμέσως (και μάλιστα αν καεί η πρώτη να δοκιμάσω μία άλλη). Συμφωνώ καθώς με πενσάκι μπορώ να συμπιέσω τις μεταλλικές υποδοχές/"βραχιολάκια" που περιείχε η πλαστική θήκη, ούτως ώστε να μην "κολυμπάει" μέσα τους η μικρότερη σφάλεια, την "κουμπώνω", κουμπώνω και την θήκη και την ξανασυνδέω πάνω σε magnetron/πυκνωτή, βάζω καπάκι φούρνου, ρίχνω μέσα μια φέτα ψωμί, κάνω σταυρό (παρ' ό,τι αγνωστικιστής), πατάω σταρτ, ξεκινάει ο φούρνος χωρίς μπαμ-μπουμ-μπανταμπούμ, και στα 30'' που τελειώνει, ανοίγω θάλαμο και το ψωμί ζεστό.
...μετά (χωρίς σταυρό αυτή τη φορά), τον βάζω στα 3 λεπτά ("θα το κάψουμε απόψε Κυρ-Στέφανε"), πάνε όλα καλά, και το ψωμί καυτό.

...........ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ : Διακινδυνεύω τίποτα, αν συνεχίσω να τον λειτουργώ με την "μικρή" σε μέγεθος ασφάλεια των 250V/1.0A, αντί την κανονική 5ΚV 0.7A;
Ή απλά, αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, θα καεί (σύντομα) απλώς και μόνο η ασφάλεια, και θα πρέπει να πάρω να βάλω μία τέτοια "κανονική"; (είναι εκείνο το "250V σε σχέση με το ορίτζιναλ 5KV" που με αγριεύει πιο πολύ...)

(Υπ' όψιν η δίοδος που συνδέει πυκνωτή με σασί, εμφανισιακά είναι μια χαρά και προφανώς δεν έχει υποστεί ζημιά, αφού ο φούρνος ξαναζωντάνεψε κανονικότατα και ο άνθρωπος που μου έδωσε τις ασφάλειες μου είπε ότι ΔΕΝ θα την "πάρει μαζί της" την δίοδο, αν καεί η ασφάλεια. Ισχύει; Διότι δεν έχω καμμία όρεξη να αλλάζω δίοδο ο ίδιος, και στο σέρβις είπαμε, καλημέρα και 35άρι...)

Θενκς για την υπομονή για την ανάγνωση του μίνι-έπους, αναμένω συμβουλή...

edit : ...κι επειδή μόλις είδα ένα βιντεάκι που μίλαγε για επισκευή φούρνου μέσω αλλαγής της εν λόγω ασφάλειας, να τονίσω πως η ασφάλεια που έχω βάλει και δουλεύει ο φούρνος ΔΕΝ έχει αυτό το περίφημο ελατηριάκι που έχει η μανίσια........Πράγματα που μου λένε ότι "καλώς" ναι μεν δουλεύω τον φούρνο για την ώρα με την "λάθος ασφάλεια", αλλά θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βάλω το συντομότερο την "προβλεπόμενη"....;

----------


## vasilllis

εσύ τι πιστεύεις;όταν χρησιμοποιείς ένα ακατάλληλο υλικό για αυτή την χρήση διακινδυνεύεις ή όχι;

----------


## washcloud

> εσύ τι πιστεύεις;όταν χρησιμοποιείς ένα ακατάλληλο υλικό για αυτή την χρήση διακινδυνεύεις ή όχι;


...αν μιλάμε για πραγματικά "ακατάλληλο υλικό", υποθέτω πως ναι. Αν μιλάμε για "μη ενδεδειγμένο", υπάρχει διαφορά. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, απλά δεν ξέρω σε ποια ακριβώς κατηγορία εμπίπτει η ασφάλεια που έβαλα (αν είναι ακατάλληλη κι όχι απλά μη ενδεδειγμένη), και κυρίως γιατί.
Υποθέτω πως από το τρόπο που διατύπωσες την ερώτηση, γνωρίζεις να μου εξηγήσεις το "γιατί" αυτό, και μάλιστα σε ποια περίπτωση. Αν θέλεις, περιμένω να μου πεις.
(...πριν καν δω το ποστ σου, έκανα edit στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα, διατυπώνοντας την αμφιβολία μου για την καταλληλότητα της ασφάλειας, μετά από βιντεάκι που είδα...)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ΔΕΝ έχει αυτό το περίφημο ελατηριάκι που έχει η μανίσια........





> Οι ενδείξεις σε ασφάλεια (αλλά και θήκη) λένε "5ΚV 0.7A". Μετά από τηλέφωνα σε διάφορους της περιοχής, αλλά και σε κατάστημα Καυκά, απογοητεύομαι, καθώς όλοι λένε "τέτοια δεν έχω, είναι ειδική".


http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=57476
άμα αυτή η ασφάλεια είναι "ειδική" και δεν την βρίσκουν οι μαγαζάτορες , τότε εγώ που την εντόπισα σε δευτερόλεπτα είμαι το FBI.

----------


## washcloud

> http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=57476
> άμα αυτή η ασφάλεια είναι "ειδική" και δεν την βρίσκουν οι μαγαζάτορες , τότε εγώ που την εντόπισα σε δευτερόλεπτα είμαι το FBI.


...το ειδική φαντάζομαι σημαίνει για τους μαγαζάτορες (ηλεκτρολόγους κυρίως, αλλά εντύπωση μου έκανε που σε κοτζάμ Καυκά δεν είχανε) πως δεν είναι κάτι που το δουλεύουν/δεν τους ζητάνε/τους το ζητάνε πολύ σπάνια - ενώ από αυτήν που έβαλα επάνω, έχουν όλοι (ακόμα και καταστήματα "γενικού εξοπλισμού"). Όπως ήδη είπα, κι ο ίδιος που γκούγκλαρα, βρήκα αμέσως και προφανώς δεν είναι ζήτημα να είναι κανείς...."FBI".

Στο άλλο που ρώτησα βρε παιδιά δεν απαντάει κανείς όμως (όχι βέβαια ότι είναι υποχρεωμένος κανείς να απαντήσει, ούτε "απαντήσεις θέλω-τώρα τις εθέλω") : το να έχω επάνω την "250V 1.0A" και για την ώρα να μην έχω κάψει το τετράγωνο, είναι νορμάλ (όπως μου είπε ο απεσυρμένος ηλεκτρονικός που μου τις έδωσε), ή πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βάλω μία προδιαγραφών "5KV 0.7A"; Tί ακριβώς διακινδυνεύω (αν διακινδυνεύω) και σε ποια περίπτωση (έχει να κάνει με την πολύωρη λειτουργία; Έχει να κάνει με πιθανή βλάβη σε άλλο κομμάτι της συσκευής) ; Όποιος γνωρίζει και έχει την καλή διάθεση (και δεν του την έχω χαλάσει εγώ με κάτι), ευπρόσδεκτος να εξηγήσει...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν γνωρίζω επακριβώς αλλά νομίζω έχει να κάνει με την ταχύτητα απόσβεσης τόξου για καλύτερη προστασία σε υψηλές τάσεις , ότι έχω διαβάσει αναφέρονται σε αυτές τις αποσβέσεις τόξων. Άλλο τόξο βγάζουν τα 250 και άλλο τα 5kv

----------


## washcloud

> Δεν γνωρίζω επακριβώς αλλά νομίζω έχει να κάνει με την ταχύτητα απόσβεσης τόξου για καλύτερη προστασία σε υψηλές τάσεις , ότι έχω διαβάσει αναφέρονται σε αυτές τις αποσβέσεις τόξων. Άλλο τόξο βγάζουν τα 250 και άλλο τα 5kv


Θενκς μαν.

...το οποίο, όπως το θέτεις, σημαίνει (αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά), γλυτώνω μάλλον πιθανή πυρκαγιά (σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά);
Ή/και περίπτωση ηλεκτροπληξίας...;

(Ο σκοπός μου ούτως ή άλλως είναι να πάρω την ορίτζιναλ ασφάλεια αυριομεθαύριο -σύντομα τεσπα- ώστε να μην διακινδυνεύω κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω πώς λειτουργεί, πόσο μάλλον που "υπάρχουν άνθρωποι από πίσω μου που περιμένουν από εμένα" και αν γίνω μπάρμπεκιου εμμέσως καίω και αυτούς. Απλά πέρα από το "φυλάω τα ρούχα μου", θα ήθελα να ξέρω και γιατί ακριβώς το κάνω, γι' αυτό το ψειρίζω ρωτώντας...)

----------


## klik

Αλλη μια περιπτωση που καποιος με σχεδον μηδενικες γνωσεις αλλαξε ασφαλεια που δεν ξερει γιατι καηκε και εκτος απο το να νιωθει μικρος θεος κριτικαρει τους τεχνιτες που κρατουν μαγαζια και εχουν γνωσεις στο αντικειμενο τους (εκτος απο το να εχουν συνέταιρο το κρατος και τα μνημόνια).

----------


## washcloud

> Αλλη μια περιπτωση που καποιος με σχεδον μηδενικες γνωσεις αλλαξε ασφαλεια που δεν ξερει γιατι καηκε και εκτος απο το να νιωθει μικρος θεος κριτικαρει τους τεχνιτες που κρατουν μαγαζια και εχουν γνωσεις στο αντικειμενο τους (εκτος απο το να εχουν συνέταιρο το κρατος και τα μνημόνια).


...να πω ότι δεν το περίμενα; Ψέμματα θα 'ναι... : Άλλος ένας τεχνίτης (...?), που δεν του αρέσει η κριτική στις τιμολογήσεις των τεχνικών, που δεν αναρωτιέται πώς τα βγάζω εγώ (και άπειροι άλλοι) ΠΕΡΑ, όταν για να κάνει κρα ένας τεχνίτης ζητάει αυτά που εγώ παίζει να παίρνω ως μεροκάματο, για να μπορεί να διατηρεί το ιδιόκτητο σπίτι του, το σχετικά καλό αμάξι του, την μηχανή του ίσως, το εξοχικό του, την γυναίκα και τα παιδιά του και ενίοτε και την "παράνομη σχέση του". Τα οποία θεμιτό να τα έχει, αλλά να μου την λέει κι όλας που κοιτάει να βγάλει ΤΕΒΕ, εφορία και μνημόνια από εμένα που σκέφτομαι ακόμα και την διαφορά τιμής μεταξύ μιας ορίτζιναλ ασφάλειας που κάνει 5 και μιας "ακατάλληλης" που κάνει 0.5; Λες κι εγώ ΔΕΝ έχω "συνέταιρο" το κράτος ως μισθωτός, ή δεν μου έχουν κόψει τον πατσά μέσω μισθού τα μνημόνια. Αναρωτιέμαι τί θα γινόταν αν όλοι εσείς οι δυσαρεστημένοι από την κατάσταση τεχνικοί λέγατε να βάλετε κάτω τα σπουδαγμένα με κόπο/ώρες/και θυσίες μυαλά σας για να βρείτε πολιτικοκοινωνικές λύσεις ενάντια στο καταδυναστευτικό κράτος και τα ακόμη καταδυναστευτικότερα μνημόνια, αντί απλά να χλευάζετε όποιον γκρινιάζει που για "δουλειά" 5 λεπτών ζητάτε ποσά που πρέπει να σκεφτεί διπλά και τρίδιπλα για να δώσει κάποιος ακόμη κατώτερης τάξης από εσάς.
Το σύστημα προφανώς και δεν θα το αλλάξουμε με μια κουβέντα στο παρόν μέρος και αυτό θα συνεχίσει να είναι ένας συνεχής πόλεμος = το κράτος και όσοι είναι πάνω από το κράτος θα συνεχίσουν να την πέφτουν σε όσους είναι κάτω από αυτό (και εντονότερα σε όσους είναι στον πάτο), και με τη σειρά τους καλή ώρα οι τεχνικοί θα κοιτάνε να ρεφάρουν πέφτοντάς την στους καταναλωτές/πελάτες και οι τελευταίοι ως τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά θα κοιτούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα με οικονομία και με πατέντες και μέσω ίντερνετ και με παραγγελίες από Κίνα (και κάνοντας το σκατό τους παξιμάδι για να μπορέσουν να βάλουν ΛΙΓΟ πετρέλαιο τον χειμώνα ώστε να μην ψοφήσουν), αφού αυτοί δεν έχουν άλλον από κάτω τους για να του την πέσουν.

Σούμα : να μου ζήταγαν 5-10 Ευρώ για μια δουλειά ΠΕΝΤΕ λεπτών, δεν θα γκρίνιαζα. Θα έδειχνε και μια κατανόηση στις μνημονιακές εποχές μας, γιατί ως γνωστόν οι αποκάτω από τους τεχνικούς δεν διαθέτουμε μηχανήματα έκδοσης Ευρώ. Όπως δεν θα γκρίνιαζα εάν η διαδικασία ήταν επίπονη κι έπαιρνε 1 ώρα και μου ζήταγαν 30-40, κι ας εγώ παίζει να βγάζω 3-4 την ώρα. Αλλά για ΠΕΝΤΕ λεπτά; Ε είναι προβατοσφάξιμο ρε φίλε και συγγνώμη αλλά θα βελάξω.

Υπ' όψιν, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και τεχνίτες που έχουν καταννόηση και ζητούν λογικότερες αμοιβές. Και ούτε έχουν αυτοκτονήσει, ούτε μεταναστεύσει, ούτε επάγγελμα έχουν αλλάξει, ούτε μαγαζιά έχουν κλείσει, ούτε απλήρωτα ταμεία έχουν αφήσει και όμως καταφέρνουν να ζουν αξιοπρεπέστερα από έναν απλό μισθωτό. Κι ας μην αρχίσουμε να τους συγκρίνουμε με άλλους συναδέλφους τους που δεν φτάνει που συνεχίζουν να χρεώνουν την ώρα χρυσάφι, αλλά καν δεν κόβουν αποδείξεις. Όπως κάνανε και προ μνημονιών και εν μέρει ευθύνονται και οι ίδιοι για αυτά, ναι;

Τεσπα, άχαρο θέμα για συζήτηση και χαοτικό για χίλιους λόγους και μιας και ο καθένας θα τα λέει απ' την μεριά του και υποπτεύομαι πως καν δεν θα αρέσει (και δικαίως) η οφτόπικ φύση του στην διαχείριση, ας μην το συνεχίσουμε, καθώς δεν έχω διάθεση να βρεθώ μπαναρισμένος (έψαξα βέβαια να βρω έστω ένα "spoiler tag" στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου, αλλά εις μάτην). Να 'σαι καλά που έμεινες στην γκρίνια μου για το 30άρι και δεν είπες να προσθέσεις κάτι ουσιαστικότερο στο θέμα μου (διότι προφανώς ακόμη και να γνωρίζεις, δεν καταδέχεσαι απάντηση στον "μικρό θεό" μουά...)

----------


## klik

Δεν ειμαι τεχνιτης συσκευων. Δεν εχω μαγαζι επισκευων μικροσυσκευων. Εχασες. Επισης διαλεγω να βοηθω οσους αναγνωρίζουν την αξια του χρονου που ξοδευουμε για να βοηθησουμε

----------


## washcloud

..."έχασα"; Παιχνίδι είναι για εσένα όλα;
Ε λοιπόν, εκτός από τον χρόνο μου (άντε και πιθανές συμπάθειες - αλλά αν είναι να τις χάσω από αυτά που είπα, μη σώσω και δεν τις χάσω) δεν έχασα κάτι άλλο με το να γράψω.
"Αστόχησα" ίσως. Αν και την επιφύλαξη της υπόθεσής μου για την ιδιότητά σου ήδη την διατύπωσα μέσα από ένα ερωτηματικό (δεν πήγα δα να σου κρεμάσω κουδούνια, χωρίς να σε ξέρω).

Όσο για το ποιους διαλέγεις να βοηθήσεις, καλά κάνεις (υποχρεωμένος κανείς δεν είναι). 
Το έκανα κάποτε/αλλού/με άλλο περιεχόμενο και εγώ (και ακόμα και τώρα με ψάχνουν για βοήθειες κι ας έχω απομακρυνθεί για λόγους ζωής). Διαχωρίζοντας αυτούς που ρωτάγανε λες και τους χρωστάγαμε κάτι όσοι βοηθάγαμε, από αυτούς που τονίζανε ότι θέλουν βοήθεια γιατί απλά δεν βγαίνουν πέρα (και μιλάμε για πολλές ώρες, πολύ γράψιμο και μέχρι και τηλεφωνήματα και VOIp βοήθεια). Και όσους έβλεπα ότι τίμια γκρινιάζανε για τις τιμές των τεχνικών, ένα παραπάνω. Τα λαμόγια άλλωστε ξεχωρίζουν, και φυσικά υπάρχουν ΚΑΙ αυτοί που όχι δεν μπορούν, αλλά δεν ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να πληρώνουν. Όπως έκανα πέρα και όσους (δηλωμένα) τεχνικούς γκρινιάζανε για όσους γκρινιάζανε για τις τιμές των (κάποιων) τεχνικών.

Τώρα βέβαια πώς εσύ έκρινες ότι εγώ δεν αναγνωρίζω την αξία του χρόνου που εσύ διαθέτεις για βοήθεια, θα παραμείνει ούτως ή άλλως μυστήριο (καθώς "τέτοια βοήθεια", ειλικρινά δεν θα την ήθελα ούτως ή άλλως φίλε klik και φυσικά κάπου εδώ εγώ τουλάχιστον το σταματάω οριστικά.
 Mακάρι όντως να βοηθάς άλλους που κρίνεις ότι άξιζουν τον χρόνο σου, κι ας είμαι εγώ ο συμπλεγματικός που θα μείνει με το ντουί στο χέρι).

----------


## FILMAN

Επί του θέματος.

Τάσο να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο klik γνωρίζει αυτά που θα σου πω παρακάτω.

Το αν μια ασφάλεια είναι 250V ή 5kV δεν έχει καμία σημασία *όσο η ασφάλεια αυτή είναι καλή* (δηλαδή όχι καμένη), διότι πολύ απλά, όσο είναι καλή, η τάση στα άκρα της είναι 0V (ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει πολύ μικρή). Τα 0V βέβαια είναι πολύ λιγότερα τόσο από τα 250V, όσο και από τα 5kV.

Το πρόβλημα είναι* τη στιγμή που καίγεται η ασφάλεια.* Η ασφάλεια των 5kV έχει μέσα ένα ελατήριο που προφανώς δεν είναι για διακόσμηση, αλλά έχει τον εξής ρόλο: Την ώρα που καίγεται η ασφάλεια, μόλις λιώσει το συρματάκι της, το ελατήριο που πριν ήταν τεντωμένο μαζεύει, και έτσι στο σημείο που λιώνει το σύρμα, το κενό που δημιουργείται, από κει που ήταν μισό χιλιοστό, γίνεται 10. *Αυτό είναι απαραίτητο ώστε η υψηλή τάση που θα αναπτυχθεί στο διάκενο να μην μπορεί να το γεφυρώσει σχηματίζοντας τόξο.*

Στην απλή ασφάλεια των 250V το διάκενο δεν θα μεγαλώσει απότομα, και έτσι θα έχεις ένα τόξο που θα το γεφυρώνει. Δηλαδή η ασφάλεια θα καεί, αλλά ρεύμα θα συνεχίσει να περνάει (για κάποιο χρόνο τουλάχιστον), και μάλιστα δημιουργώντας τόξο.

*Σου συστήνω να μην ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις τον φούρνο μέχρι να βάλεις τη σωστή ασφάλεια* (αυτή που έβαλες δεν ήταν λάθος μόνο ως προς την τάση, αλλά και ως προς το ρεύμα) και αυτός που σου την έδωσε λέγοντας πως κάνει, θέλει σκότωμα (αν λάβουμε υπόψη πως μάλλον και ο ίδιος τα ίδια έκανε σε φούρνους που του έφεραν για φτιάξιμο)

Ευτυχώς για σένα, 5kV 0.7A είναι εύκολο να βρεις δεδομένου ότι αυτό είναι το ένα από τα δύο νούμερα που φέρνει γνωστός εισαγωγέας ο οποίος δίνει στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά της χώρας (το άλλο νούμερο που φέρνει είναι 0.9Α)

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν έπρεπε να έχεις απαίτηση να τη βρεις στον Καυκά δεδομένου ότι αυτό είναι μαγαζί που πουλάει ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό, όχι ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα ή ανταλλακτικά οικιακών συσκευών.

----------

andyferraristi (24-02-20), diony (24-02-20), Κυριακίδης (24-02-20), ezizu (24-02-20), Panoss (24-02-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νομίζω άλλο ήθελε να πει ο Κλικ , (λέει δεν γνωρίζει ο Τάσος γιατί κάηκε η ασφάλεια ) υπονοώντας προφανώς ότι θα υπάρχει επέκταση βλάβης ακόμη και με την αντικατάσταση της σωστής ασφάλειας . Σε αναφορές λένε ότι μπορεί να πέσει η ασφάλεια τυχαία από μαζική υπερφόρτωση στην ίδια την συσκευή , αλλά μπορεί και από άλλες αιτίες π.χ. προβλήματα στους μικροδιακόπτες της πόρτας κτλ. Δεν διασφαλίζεται δηλαδή με την αντικατάσταση της σωστής ασφάλειας ότι θα συνεχίσει η συσκευή να λειτουργεί σωστά και να θέλει προληπτικούς ελέγχους .

----------


## FILMAN

Γεια σου Πέτρο, ναι, έτσι είναι, αλλά αφού ήδη τον έβαλε σε λειτουργία - έστω και με ακατάλληλη ασφάλεια - και δουλεύει, άρα μάλλον δεν έχει άλλο πρόβλημα... Κι εμένα μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές να έχει καεί η ασφάλεια χωρίς προφανή λόγο...

----------


## washcloud

> Επί του θέματος.


Nα 'σαι καλά Φίλιππε.

(,,,δεν κατάλαβα γιατί διευκρίνισες περί των γνώσεων του klik - πάντως δεν τις αμφισβήτησα, άλλωστε όπως είπα καν δεν τον γνωρίζω. Απλά το τονίζω προς αποφυγή περαιτέρω παρεξηγήσεων)

...ναι περί ελατηρίου κατάλαβα (γενικά) την λειτουργία και την σημαντικότητά του από ένα βιντεάκι που είχα πετύχει (από κάποιον που έκανε ακριβώς αλλαγή της συγκεκριμένης ασφάλειας). Απλά ήθελα να ξέρω επακριβώς τι συμβαίνει. Όπως για παράδειγμα έχω μείνει με απορίες περί "τόξου", το οποίο νομίζω σημαίνει το λιγότερο ως (πιθανό; βέβαιο; ) επακόλουθο "σπινθήρας" (πράγμα που στην κοινή λογική σημαίνει νοτ γκουντ), αλλά από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται παρακάτω : πυρκαγιά; Σίγουρη; Ή με τάδε πιθανότητες; Ή μήπως/και βραχυκύκλωμα που ενδέχεται να βλάψει εκείνη την στιγμή αυτόν που ίσως ακουμπάει τον φούρνο; (είναι και με μεταλλικό περίβλημα, πανάθεμά τον - αλλά για την ιστορία, στον πίνακα υπάρχει ρελέ διαφυγής, ΑΝ το λέω σωστά.)

...απορία 2η που προέκυψε από τα παραπάνω : η ακατάλληλη 250άρα ασφάλεια που έχω βάλει, είναι για συσκευές που δεν δουλεύουν σε τόσο υψηλή τάση όπως ο φούρνος; Ό,που δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί τόξο;


Όσο για αυτόν που μου την έδωσε, 70άρης αποσυρμένος είναι, με πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα, συνεπώς δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω εύκολα ότι είναι "για σκότωμα" (θέλω να πω ότι καλός χαρακτήρας, ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ = ξέρει τί του γίνεται). Ίσως πάλι να έχεις δίκιο και να ήταν "εγκληματικό" να μου προτείνει να ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ να δω τί θα γίνει αν την βάλω πάνω, ούτε αυτός ήταν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα καεί. Κουβέντα για τόξα πάντως δεν μου έκανε. Άλλωστε αρχικά με παρέπεμψε σε μαγαζί που είναι μακρυά (Παλλήνη), όπου θα έβρισκα τις σωστές, και ήμουν εγώ που επέμενα να ρωτώ αν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν "πρόχειρα" αυτές που μου έδωσε. Όχι ότι αυτό δικαιολογεί ακριβώς την παραίνεση για πειράματα, όταν ενέχεται κίνδυνος, αλλά λέμε τώρα...Τεσπα.
 (Επίσης, ηλεκτρονικός είναι, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι ηλεκτρονικοί αναλαμβάνουν φούρνους, πιο πολύ για "τηλεορασάκια" τον κατάλαβα, οπότε παίζει να μην έχει κάνει...ανάλογες φουρνοφρανκεσταϊνιές παλιότερα. Έτσι για την ιστορία δηλαδή.)

Περί Καυκά, είχα την εντύπωση πως τα μεγάλα καταστήματα με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό είχαν ΚΑΙ επαρκή ηλεκτρονικό, γι' αυτό μου φάνηκε "κάπως" η...χυλόπιτα.

Κάπου εδώ να πω και κάτι..."άσχετο" (αλλά σχετικό με τα χθεσινά) : Δεν είναι το θέμα να βοηθηθώ μόνο εγώ. Από τα ποστ βοηθιέται δυνητικά πολύ περισσότερος κόσμος σε βάθος χρόνου. Κι αν χάλασα καρδιές, ρίξιμο στο γυαλό, και σκέψη ότι μπορεί εμένα να μην "μου αξίζει", αλλά παίζει άλλος έστω στο μέλλον να βοηθηθεί. Να βοηθηθεί πιο άμεσα δηλαδή, καθώς και εκείνος θα μπορούσε να ρωτήσει και να μη χρειαζόταν να το έχω κάνει εγώ κτλ-κτλ...
Θέλω να πω, "τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο"...

Και κάτι πιο άμεσο σε εσένα, klik : μπορεί με τα δικά σου κριτήρια να έχεις δίκιο που στράβωσες με εμένα, αλλά γνώμη μου είναι να κοιτάς και λίγο πιο σφαιρικά τα πράγματα : πχ, δεν μιλάμε ότι ήρθα εδώ και ζήτησα να μάθω πώς να κάνω καλό φραπέ, οπότε να είναι πιο εύκολο να μου πεις κι ένα "...κι εσύ κι ο coffee σου". Όπως είδες, χώνω την μουσούδα μου σε "επικίνδυνα" νερά. Μπορεί και να θέλω και ξύλο για αυτό, αλλά επειδή δεν είσαι εδώ για να μου το ρίξεις και να με συνεφέρεις, στην θέση σου εγώ θα με πάταγα ένα λούσιμο (και "περί τεχνιτών"), ΑΛΛΑ θα μίλαγα περί της επικινδυνότητας, λίγο πιο αναλυτικά (όπως πχ έκανε ο Φίλιππος), μπας και δεν καταλήξει ο "αντιπαθητικός συνομιλητής μου" σε καμμιά τραγωδία...Σκέψου το. Αν βέβαια δεν σε νοιάζει, άλλο καπέλο. Εγώ λέω για την περίπτωση που εκ των υστέρων έστω θα κρίνεις από μόνος ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνεις και λίγο "τόπο στην οργή". Και εδώ που τα λέμε, ξανατονίζω πως απλά γκρίνιαξα : ούτε ολόκληρες συντεχνίες,,,"δίκασα", ούτε έβρισα, ούτε κάτι άλλο "βαρύ". Ε...;


*...ξέρει κανείς πώς μπαίνει, ΑΝ μπαίνει, spoiler tag;
** ...κι ένα τελευταίο : σήμερα ζέστανα σε μεταλλικό (εντελώς λείο) πιάτο λίγο ξύδι στον φούρνο για 2 λεπτά (για να "απολυμάνει" με τους υδρατμούς που θα βγουν - το είδα κάπου ως συμβουλή). Και μετά από μερικά λεπτά, αφού πέταξα το ξύδι, έβαλα για ακόμη ένα λεπτό και λίγο λεμόνι στο μεταλλικό πιάτο για άλλα 2 λέπτα. Μπήγα στο μπανιο, κι όταν γύρισα ο φούρνος ήταν..."νεκρός" : είχαν σβήσει οι ενδείξεις στο καντράν (πρώτη φορά αυτό) και ήταν ιδιαίτερα ζεστός στο πάνω του μέρος με τις γρίλλιες και υπέθεσα ότι έσκασε ίσως η ακατάλληλη ασφάλεια και αυτή τη φορά, το λιγότερο πήρε μαζί της και την άλλη, την μικρότερη (παίζει να είναι παρόμοια σε specs - είναι από αυτές τις γυάλινες τις "άσπρες" αδιαφανείς) που είναι στην πλακέτα.
Είπα να ξανανοίξω κα'να μισάωρο πιο μετά το καπάκι να δω τί γίνεται με την ασφάλεια της πλακέτας, πάω κουζίνα, και το καντράν...να δείχνει την ώρα κανονικά (με τους κλασσικούς φλούο-πράσινους αριθμούς), χωρίς κανείς να έχει αγγίξει τίποτα (και όχι, δεν είχε πέσει το ρεύμα ξερωγώ όταν είχα βρει "νεκρό" τον φούρνο - ο βραστήρας δίπλα του πχ δούλευε κανονικά).          <------  ...................?

----------


## Satcom

Θου Κύριε, φυλακήν τώ στόματί μου...............................................  ...........

----------


## Panoss

Έλεος, τόση ακατάσχετη π@π@ρολογία καιρό είχα να διαβάσω...

----------

klik (26-02-20), mikemtb73 (24-02-20)

----------


## FILMAN

> ...για παράδειγμα έχω μείνει με απορίες περί "τόξου", το οποίο νομίζω σημαίνει το λιγότερο ως (πιθανό; βέβαιο; ) επακόλουθο "σπινθήρας"


Ουσιαστικά, ναι.



> αλλά από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται παρακάτω : πυρκαγιά; Σίγουρη; Ή με τάδε πιθανότητες;


Δεν το βλέπουμε έτσι. Λαμβάνουμε μέτρα ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί τόξο, και όχι για να σβήσουμε τη φωτιά που αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει...



> Ή μήπως/και βραχυκύκλωμα που ενδέχεται να βλάψει εκείνη την στιγμή αυτόν που ίσως ακουμπάει τον φούρνο; (είναι και με μεταλλικό περίβλημα, πανάθεμά τον - αλλά για την ιστορία, στον πίνακα υπάρχει ρελέ διαφυγής, ΑΝ το λέω σωστά.)


Το μεταλλικό σώμα του φούρνου (επιβάλλεται να) είναι γειωμένο και είναι για να το αγγίζει κανείς.



> απορία 2η που προέκυψε από τα παραπάνω : η ακατάλληλη 250άρα ασφάλεια που έχω βάλει, είναι για συσκευές που δεν δουλεύουν σε τόσο υψηλή τάση όπως ο φούρνος; Ό,που δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί τόξο;


Είναι για τάσεις μέχρι 250V (εναλλασσόμενες). Θα μπορούσε να είναι ακόμα και για τον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων *αλλά στα συστήματά του που τροφοδοτούνται με την τάση της πρίζας (230V) - όχι στο κύκλωμα υψηλής τάσης.
*


> Όσο για αυτόν που μου την έδωσε, 70άρης αποσυρμένος είναι, με πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα, συνεπώς δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω εύκολα ότι είναι "για σκότωμα" (θέλω να πω ότι καλός χαρακτήρας, ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ = ξέρει τί του γίνεται). Ίσως πάλι να έχεις δίκιο και να ήταν "εγκληματικό" να μου προτείνει να ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ να δω τί θα γίνει αν την βάλω πάνω, ούτε αυτός ήταν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα καεί. Κουβέντα για τόξα πάντως δεν μου έκανε. Άλλωστε αρχικά με παρέπεμψε σε μαγαζί που είναι μακρυά (Παλλήνη), όπου θα έβρισκα τις σωστές, και ήμουν εγώ που επέμενα να ρωτώ αν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν "πρόχειρα" αυτές που μου έδωσε. Όχι ότι αυτό δικαιολογεί ακριβώς την παραίνεση για πειράματα, όταν ενέχεται κίνδυνος, αλλά λέμε τώρα...Τεσπα.
> (Επίσης, ηλεκτρονικός είναι, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι ηλεκτρονικοί αναλαμβάνουν φούρνους, πιο πολύ για "τηλεορασάκια" τον κατάλαβα, οπότε παίζει να μην έχει κάνει...ανάλογες φουρνοφρανκεσταϊνιές παλιότερα. Έτσι για την ιστορία δηλαδή.)


Αυτά δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν. Αυτό που έκανε ήταν λάθος και επικίνδυνο για τους άλλους. Το αν είναι ευγενικός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν το διορθώνει αυτό.

----------


## nyannaco

> σήμερα ζέστανα *σε μεταλλικό (εντελώς λείο) πιάτο* λίγο ξύδι στον φούρνο για 2 λεπτά (για να "απολυμάνει" με τους υδρατμούς που θα βγουν - το είδα κάπου ως συμβουλή). Και μετά από μερικά λεπτά, αφού πέταξα το ξύδι, έβαλα για ακόμη ένα λεπτό και λίγο λεμόνι στο μεταλλικό πιάτο για άλλα 2 λέπτα. Μπήγα στο μπανιο, κι όταν γύρισα ο φούρνος ήταν..."νεκρός" : είχαν σβήσει οι ενδείξεις στο καντράν (πρώτη φορά αυτό) και ήταν ιδιαίτερα ζεστός στο πάνω του μέρος με τις γρίλλιες και υπέθεσα ότι έσκασε ίσως η ακατάλληλη ασφάλεια και αυτή τη φορά, το λιγότερο πήρε μαζί της και την άλλη, την μικρότερη (παίζει να είναι παρόμοια σε specs - είναι από αυτές τις γυάλινες τις "άσπρες" αδιαφανείς) που είναι στην πλακέτα.
> Είπα να ξανανοίξω κα'να μισάωρο πιο μετά το καπάκι να δω τί γίνεται με την ασφάλεια της πλακέτας, πάω κουζίνα, και το καντράν...να δείχνει την ώρα κανονικά (με τους κλασσικούς φλούο-πράσινους αριθμούς), χωρίς κανείς να έχει αγγίξει τίποτα (και όχι, δεν είχε πέσει το ρεύμα ξερωγώ όταν είχα βρει "νεκρό" τον φούρνο - ο βραστήρας δίπλα του πχ δούλευε κανονικά).          <------  ...................?


Στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων έβαλες το μεταλλικό πιάτο;;;

----------

ezizu (24-02-20), FILMAN (24-02-20), klik (24-02-20)

----------


## washcloud

> Θου Κύριε, φυλακήν τώ στόματί μου...............................................  ...........


...κάνε ένα διάλειμμα από την φυλακή αδερφέ, και πες τα μου στα ίσια αυτά που κρατιέσαι να μου πεις.
Υπόσχομαι πως δεν θα σχολιάσω το παραμικρό.




> Έλεος, τόση ακατάσχετη π@π@ρολογία καιρό είχα να διαβάσω...


...εμείς οι παπαρολόγοι όμως σας θυμίζουμε την αξία των μη παπαρολόγων, έτσι δεν είναι; 
Δες το λίγο έτσι.




> Δεν το βλέπουμε έτσι. Λαμβάνουμε μέτρα ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί τόξο, και όχι για να σβήσουμε τη φωτιά που αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργήσει...


...και πάλι θενκς, Φίλιππε...
(...καμμιά ιδέα για την σημερινή "παροδική νέκρωση" του φούρνου; Αν τυχόν σου φαίνομαι κινητή καταστροφή και δεν έχεις πλέον διάθεση, κατανοητό)




> Στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων έβαλες το μεταλλικό πιάτο;;;


Γιέπ. Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Ούτε ο πρώτος φούρνος. Χρόνια τώρα από τότε που διάβασα σε διάφορα μέρη ότι δεν είναι απαγορευτικό να μπει κάτι μεταλλικό, αρκεί να μην έχει "πτυχώσεις" (σκαλίσματα ξερωγω), να μην έχει τυχόν ξεραμένα υπολείμματα φαγητού και να μην πρόκειται για αλουμινόχαρτο (και δη τσαλακωμένο)
...Πριν να το διασταυρώσω ότι "υπό προϋποθέσεις, ναι" το φοβόμουν, άκουγα από γνωστούς/φίλους κτλ ότι "απαγορεύεται" και δεν το τολμούσα. Ποτέ δεν δημιούργησε κάποιο, εμφανές έστω, θέμα : ούτε σπινθήρες, ούτε υπερθέρμανση - τίποτα.
(...σπινθήρες στον θάλαμο είχα μόνο μια φορά πριν χρόνια, που ξεχάστηκα κι έβαλα να ζεστάνω πάνω στην παραζάλη της κούρασης ένα αλουμινένιο κεσεδάκι με μακαρόνια από delivery και τον έκλεισα αμέσως.) 

....κι αν θες μου εξηγείς γιατί θα πρέπει να σταματήσω να το κάνω και θα το λάβω σοβαρά υπ' όψη. (...δεν κοροϊδεύω.)

----------


## Panoss

https://thetakeout.com/we-asked-a-ph...mic-1798253143

----------


## klik

Επίσης 3 θέματα πριν το δικό σου:
*Κεραμική (?) ασφάλεια φουρνου μικροκυμάτων
*http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73207

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ...και πάλι θενκς, Φίλιππε...
> (...καμμιά ιδέα για την σημερινή "παροδική νέκρωση" του φούρνου; Αν τυχόν σου φαίνομαι κινητή καταστροφή και δεν έχεις πλέον διάθεση, κατανοητό)


Αναφέρεις ότι το είδες "ιδιαίτερα ζεστό στο πάνω μέρος με τις γρίλιες " , λογικά τα μέρη αυτά δεν ανεβάζουν θερμοκρασίες , και από τις παρατυπίες που έκανες πιθανολογώ να διέκοψε κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας και αργότερα επανήλθε .



> Αν τυχόν σου φαίνομαι κινητή καταστροφή


Για το πότε γίνεσαι κινητή καταστροφή , αν τυχόν έχεις κάποια κατοικίδια στο σπίτι σου , ένας καλός οδηγός είναι να κοιτάς τις εκφράσεις τους όταν κάνεις διάφορες παρατυπίες . (τα ζώα δεν αντιλαμβάνονται μόνο τους σεισμούς )
γατα.jpg

----------


## washcloud

> https://thetakeout.com/we-asked-a-ph...mic-1798253143


...μια χαρά τα λέει ο φιζισίστας (ο οποίος btw περίπου επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που ξέρω κι εφαρμόζω εδώ και χρόνια, με την σημερινή εξαίρεση του ελάχιστου λεμονοχυμού στο μεταλλικό πιάτο που είχα για πρώτη φορά την έμπνευση να βάλω) και θενκς για το λινκ - που όμως θα μπορούσα να έβρισκα από μόνος μου (όπως επίσης θα μπορούσαν να μου είχαν υποδείξει Φίλιππος και Πέτρος, αντί να μου γράφουν με τα δικά τους λόγια). Άλλωστε το Γκουγκλ μου δουλεύει φουλ θροτλ και τα Εγγλέζικά μου είναι σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερα από τις γνώσεις μου σε φυσική/ηλεκτρολογία/μικροηλεκτρονική. Όχι, δεν είναι ότι είμαι αχάριστος, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσες να παπαρολογήσεις κι εσύ λίγο τα δικά σου βρ' αδερφέ; Καλά τα λινκ και δη από πηγές που δεν σηκώνουν "ναι αλλά...",,,,αλλά έτσι χάνονται πολλά. Τεσπα, σα μπέργκερ από τα Γκούντις είναι : καλό, δεν λέω, αλλά κάτι χάνει από γεύση = πολλή "αποστείρωση". Ότι ξέρεις να μου την λες, το κατάλαβα. Να κάναμε και λίγο ανακωχή και να το παίρναμε κι αλλιώς; Έτσι για λίγη αλλαγή - δεν λέω να γίνουμε κολλητάρια, αλλά να τσιλάρουμε κομμάτι. Πόσο θα ζήσουμε άλλωστε; (....Ειδικά εγώ.*wink*)




> Επίσης 3 θέματα πριν το δικό σου:
> *Κεραμική (?) ασφάλεια φουρνου μικροκυμάτων
> *http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73207


...ένα δίκιο το 'χεις, υπό την έννοια ότι ο σωστός ο φόρουμερ καλά θα κάνει να κάνει ένα σερτς πρώτα, ή έστω να ρίξει έστω μια ματιά στην πρώτη σελίδα των θεμάτων. Δυστυχώς είμαι σε μία πολύ οριακή κατάσταση εδώ και πολύυυ καιρό και υπολειτουργώ/φαλτσάρω άσχημα (ενδεικτικά : λίγη ώρα πριν, έτυχε να έχω δώσει μια χρεωστική για πέρασμα από POS, κι αντί να βάλω στο τερματικό μπροστά μου το PIN, έβγαλα άλλη κάρτα που ήταν για άλλο λογαριασμό και....προσπαθούσα να την περάσω ανέπαφα πάνω από το τερματικό. Φσστττ-μπόινγκ εντελώς δηλαδή). Δεν πρόκειται για τεμπελιά, αλλά για μπιέλα...





> Αναφέρεις ότι το είδες "ιδιαίτερα ζεστό στο πάνω μέρος με τις γρίλιες " , λογικά τα μέρη αυτά δεν ανεβάζουν θερμοκρασίες , και από τις παρατυπίες που έκανες πιθανολογώ να διέκοψε κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας και αργότερα επανήλθε .
> 
> Για το πότε γίνεσαι κινητή καταστροφή , αν τυχόν έχεις κάποια κατοικίδια στο σπίτι σου , ένας καλός οδηγός είναι να κοιτάς τις εκφράσεις τους όταν κάνεις διάφορες παρατυπίες . (τα ζώα δεν αντιλαμβάνονται μόνο τους σεισμούς )


Θενκς Πέτρο. Λογικότατη εξήγηση κι ελπίζω όντως αυτό να ήταν χωρίς περαιτέρω.

...όσο για το άλλο κομμάτι, μόνο να 'ξερες τί ακριβώς κάλο πάτησες τώρα...Τεσπα...

Κρατάω το με πολύ τρόπο "κούνημα του δαχτύλου" και το εκτιμώ. Θα προσπαθήσω να μαζέψω τα μυαλά μου σχετικά με την corner-cutting "λογική" και πρακτική μου. Μέχρι τότε ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να σας "διασκεδάζω" με τις ανωμαλίες μου.

----------


## Panoss



----------


## Satcom

dftdftdft

----------


## washcloud

Πάνο σόρι, την άλλη φορά δεν θα σου βάλω πιστόλι στον κρόταφο να το διαβάσεις ρε συ.
Κι άμα μου πεις πώς να βάζω σπόιλερ, ούτε την εικόνα του θα βλέπεις.

----------


## washcloud

> dftdftdft


...τρολ, λεβεντιά, είναι κάποιος που μπαίνει κάπου για να κοροϊδέψει, να ιντριγκάρει και γενικώς να βγάλει κάποιον/κάποιους από τα νερά τους, έτσι για το γαμώτο του χαβαλέ. 
Κι εγώ μόνο για χαβαλέ δεν μπήκα εδώ.

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ θα μπορούσες να βρεις κάτι σχετικό με σπάμμινγκ να ποστάρεις - αν και ούτε σπάμμερ δεν είμαι : το ότι έχω ένα ιδιαίτερο στυλ και χώνω μαζί με τα του θέματος και κάτι δικά μου, δεν με κάνει ούτε καν σπάμμερ ("σπαστικό"/"ενοχλητικό"/"παλαβό"/"νούμερο"/"επικίνδυνο" και τεσπα με μία λέξη μαλάκα να με έλεγες με βάση το πώς εσύ με αντιλαμβάνεσαι με την δική σου κρίση, θα ήταν πιο εύστοχο).

Βγάζεις-που-βγάζεις αυτό που βγάζεις, ε τουλάχιστον καν' το σωστά...

----------


## nyannaco

Με το "κουραστικός του κερατά" συμβιβάζεσαι;

----------

duvdev (26-02-20), Satcom (05-03-20)

----------


## washcloud

> Με το "κουραστικός του κερατά" συμβιβάζεσαι;


...σε σχέση με το άκυρο "ντοντ φηντ δε τρολ" μια χαρά.
Την σπόντα της παραίνεσης φυσικά την πιάνω και την κρατάω (αν πχ θέλω να ασχολείται κανείς με τα ερωτήματά μου εδώ μέσα), αλλά ρε συ nyannaco, όπως είπα και στον άλλον, ποιος σας υποχρεώνει να διαβάζετε τον "κουραστικό του κερατά" τρόπο μου; Το λέτε λες και με το στανιό σας βάζω να ασχολείστε με την πάρτη μου. Ίσως εγώ να πρέπει να αλλάξω από τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιώ συσκευές μέχρι τον τρόπο που γράφω, αλλά και κάποιοι από εσάς το τραβάτε μακρυά και καλό θα ήταν να το βλέπατε κι εσείς το δικό σας θέμα. Για να τα λέμε όλα.

- - - -- - 

...Φίλιππε και Πέτρο, έτσι για την ιστορία, μόλις μου ήρθαν οι σωστές ασφάλειες που παρήγγειλα.
Αναφέρομαι σε εσάς γιατί μπορεί και να νοιάζεστε κάπως περισσότερο αν τελικά θα πάρω καμμιά φωτιά με τα πειράματά μου ή όχι.
Θενκς και πάλι.

----------


## nyannaco

Το πρόβλημα με τα κουραστικά κατεβατά σου είναι διπλό, (α) για σένα, καθ'ότι περιορίζει τον αριθμό των ανθρώπων που θα έχουν το κουράγιο να τα διαβάσουν, άρα και να σε βοηθήσουν, και (β) για όλους, καθ'οτι λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά για άλλους που θα έχουν στο μέλλον παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και θα μπορούσαν να βρουν τη λύση εδώ (σημαντικό στοιχείο χρησιμότητας ενός forum), ή και χάνεται η ουσία μέσα σε ένα ποταμό άχρηστης "πληροφορίας". Επομενως αν δεν σε νοιάζει για σένα, σκέψου και τους άλλους - αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------

duvdev (26-02-20)

----------


## washcloud

..."τίμια" απάντηση και δεκτά αυτά που λες, ως ένα βαθμό.
Διότι το να διαβάσεις "ένα κατεβατό" (που δεν είναι δα και τόσο), δεν σημαίνει γκασμά και σκάψιμο, όσο κι αν καταλαβαίνω τον βαθμό της..."κουραστικότητας". Από εκεί και πέρα, εκτός του ότι μιλάμε για κάτι "ιερό" όπως το προσωπικό στυλ έκφρασης, φρονώ ότι υπάρχουν άλλα στοιχεία που κάπως φέρνουν στα ίσα της την κατάσταση (να μην αναλύσω - το να το κάνω "δεν θα είναι σωστό" για διάφορους λόγους).
Όταν τα συνυπολογίσω ολ' αυτά, καταλήγω στο ότι "πιστεύω" στο πώς γράφω, κρατώντας στην άκρη του μυαλού ένα "ναι μεν - αλλά" (πόσο μάλλον όταν περισσότερο απ' όλους, ο ΙΔΙΟΣ είναι που κουράζομαι γράφοντας. Κι ένα παραπάνω που πληκτρολογώ κι αργά κι "άτεχνα").


Η δική μου σούμα (μετά από σκέψη κι όχι "επειδή έτσι γουστάρω") λέει πως δεν είναι όλα τα στυλ για όλους. Όποιος αγαπά, ας "κάνει τον κόπο". Όποιος όχι, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος. Κι όποιος θέλει έμμεσα να βοηθηθεί, μπορεί με ένα "eye-scrolling" να εντοπίσει γρήγορα τα "ουσιαστικά" κομμάτια στα γραφόμενά μου και να απορρίψει τα άλλα. Πόσο μάλλον όταν οι απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου, είναι η λύση σε αυτό που ίσως παρόμοια έψαχνε. Αρκούν λοιπόν αυτές, αν "κουράζεται" με τα δικά μου.


...εδώ να σου την πω όμως για εκείνο το "αν δεν σε νοιάζει για εσένα" - το θεωρώ "προβοκατόρικα υπερβολικό" (όχι λάθος, απλά "υπερβολικό") : αν δεν σκεφτόμουν τους άλλους, δεν θα τους ανέφερα καν, όπως είχα ήδη κάνει μέρες πριν.


Τεσπα τα έγραψα τα σημερινά, καθώς τώρα πρόκοψα να ξαναμπώ, όχι "για να σου απαντήσω σώνει και καλά κάτι", ή "για να έχω κάτι να λέω", ή για να "αμυνθώ", ή ξεωργώ για τί άλλο - παρά μόνο για να δείξω ότι δεν έγραψες αυτά που έγραψες κι εγώ σε έγραψα, αλλά "τα τίμησα" διαβάζοντάς τα και τα κρατώ...


Αυτά από 'μένα, κι άλλο τέτοιο "κακό" να μη σας βρει :ρ

----------


## dant3

Καλησπερα.
Εχω μια περιπτωση με ενα φουρνο μικροκυματων που δε ζεσταινει ,αλλα λιγο διαφορετικα.

Δε ζεσταινει παντα!Δηλαδη μπορει να το βαλεις 5 φορες και τις 4 να ζεστανει.
Η να το βαλεις και 4 φορες να μη ζεστανει και τη 5η να ζεστανει.
Αρα προφανως δε μιλαμε για καμμενες ασφαλειες.
Τι να τσεκαρω?Το ρελε,τη διοδο?

----------


## ezizu

Πιθανώς θα βοηθούσε αν έγραφες την μάρκα/ μοντέλο.

----------


## dant3

Ειναι ενας 30ετιας και βαλε goldstar.Τον ειχαν φερει απο Αυστραλια,δε ξερω καν αν υπηρχαν δηλαδη εδω.
Το ρελε εκει πανω λειπει γιατι το εβγαλα εγω για να το μετρησω.

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι, να τσεκάρεις  (τις επαφές του εννοώ ή να αλλάξεις ) τον ρελέ , όπως επίσης και τις ενώσεις /επαφές στα διάφορα καλώδια - εξαρτήματα .

*Προσοχή!!
Σε ότι κάνεις να έχεις υπόψη σου και να τηρείς ,όλους τους κανόνες ασφαλείας σχετικά με  τις υψηλές τάσεις (όπως και στον πυκνωτή ) λειτουργίας του φούρνου , αλλά και την η/μ  ακτινοβολία.*

----------


## dant3

Τσεκαρα ολες τις επαφες, τωρα το ρελε που ειναι με 230V θα πρεπει να ξυλωσω ενα καλωδιο για να το δοκιμασω.
Προς το παρον το χτυπησα ελαφρια μηπως κολλαει και τα εδεσα να δοκιμασω.
Πιστευω το ρελε θα ειναι παντως,αφου αλλες φορες ζεσταινει και αλλες οχι.

----------


## apavlidis

> Εχω ενα φουρνο μικροκυματων το οποιο ξαφνικα σταματισε να ζεστενη
> πιθανοτητα ειναι  η λυχνια ?  η πως , τι , και που να ελενξω κατι αν πιθανος καποιος ξερει  θα περιμενω ....  BOSHE ειναι η μαρκα του,,,
>  αν ειχα χρηματα θα επερνα αλλο,,,....


Αρχίζεις από το πιο απλό.. Την ασφάλεια (γυάλινη) αν έχει καεί. Αν ναι τότε βάζεις μια ίδια στα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την παλιά. Αν την ξανακάψει σημαίνει ότι κάπου έχει βραχυκύκλωμα είτε το μαγκνετρον είτε ο πυκνωτής της υψηλής. Για τα υπόλοιπα καλό είναι αν δεν γνωρίζεις, να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον τεχνικό να γνωρίζει. Αν έχει καεί το μαγκνετρον, προχωράς απευθείας στην αγορά καινούριου 

Στάλθηκε από το 5047U μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

